# Tumbling Rectangle Bottles



## bigber4604 (Jan 15, 2015)

Hello,I’ve successfully been tumbling round bottles for several years with good results.  I’d like to convert half of my tumbler to a slower speed so I can begin to turn clear rectangle pharmacy bottles.  I will be turning both 3” & 4” canisters.  Would you tumblers out there weigh in on the following questions?[ul][*]What are good speeds for 3” & 4” canisters?[*]With my current setup I will be at 17 rpm for a 4” canister and 23 rpm for a 3” canister.  This seems a little slow and I can increase the speed by changing my pulley diameters.  I will have about a 7 rpm difference between the 3 & 4 inch tubes.  I’d like to zero in on a good speed range for both sizes.[*]Could you share pictures of the stopples you use for square and rectangle bottles?[*]What is the best polish for clear BIM pharmacy bottles from around the 1900’s?[/ul]Thank you in advance for any information you can share with me.Ryan


----------

